# Blaze Foley



## Johnny P (Oct 28, 2014)

Blaze Foley was a mostly homeless vagrant guitar player/songwriter. Hung out and played with Townes Van Zandt. Another great that went before his time, murder in Austin by some pussy who couldn't take an ass whoopin'.

Great songs. Real shit!

Youtube has some good stuff posted up...


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Oct 28, 2014)

Ill give it a listen townes van zandt was a great songwriter


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 28, 2014)

Townes is the best


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Oct 28, 2014)

Been listening to him on youtube and really likibg it a lot. Thanks for getting the word out


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 28, 2014)

No Problem! Every song by Blaze is a great song. Townes Van Zandt has a song that is basically his tribute to Blaze that he wrote on Blazes Guitar he inherited. Blaze's Blues, Great song.


----------

